# One Sided SPD Clipless Pedals or DH Platform Pedals for Bicycle Touring?



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

*One Sided SPD Clipless Pedals or DH Platform Pedals for Bicycle Touring/Bikepacking?*

I am Re-Thinking about Clipless Pedals for Bicycle Touring. Or DH Platform Pedals for Bicycle Touring/Bikep?

Feedback is helpful and Appreciated

I use will be Bicycle Touring and commuting on my Surly LHT 26 52 cm 2008 Touring Bicycle

I have to ask a question about SPD Clipless Pedals before I order from Chain reaction cycles/Wiggle from United States of America. And It would cost a lot of money to Ship back to Chain reaction cycles. And I really don't like Shimano Clipless SPD Pedals when Fully Loaded Touring Bicycle and Walking around when I could not able to get up a hill with my Surly LHT 26 52 cm 2008 Touring Bicycle and To me that I am Living on a Fixed income. And some of the Clipless SPD Shoes was to big for my feet. And Maybe that I am so use to using DH/BMX Platform Flat Pedals for my Bicycle Touring Trips and Stealth Bicycle Camping Trips in California, Oregon and Arizona USA. and I am also looking at the Funn Mamba One Side Clip MTB Pedals from chain reaction cycles but $167.49USD to the USA in Oceanside, CA and I will look on Amazon for Funn Mamba One Side Clip MTB Pedals to see if is cheaper it is $110.00+Free Shipping and I really Like the Funn Mamba One Side Clip MTB Pedal is Cleat: Funn PD-13-CL or SPD compatible. and I am going to be using the Shimano SH-56 Multi-Release cleats with Shimano XM7 Gore-Tex SPD Clipless Shoes. and I did find the Funn Mamba One Side Clip MTB Pedals from Wiggle(dot)com in the England for $91.49+Free Shipping to Oceanside, CA but my BofA has a Fee of $5.00.

The Funn Mamba one-sided SPD DH Platform Pedals is only Sold on Amazon in the USA.
https://singletrackworld.com/2017/04/first-look-funn-mamba-spd-platform-pedals/

https://www.singaporemtb.com/tested-funn-mamba-single-side-clipless-pedals/

























Note: I don't like Shimano SPD Clipless Pedals


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

For what you are doing I would stick with standard platforms. Cheaper and more shoe options.


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

richwolf said:


> For what you are doing I would stick with standard platforms. Cheaper and more shoe options.


Note: I don't like Shimano SPD Clipless Pedals


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a set of those and the platform side is nice and wide, but the pins don’t grip that well. On the flip side (literally) the clip doesn’t sit far enough in to allow the foot to also rest on the platform so you are pushing against what amounts to a standard SPD.


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

Scott2MTB said:


> I have a set of those and the platform side is nice and wide, but the pins don't grip that well. On the flip side (literally) the clip doesn't sit far enough in to allow the foot to also rest on the platform so you are pushing against what amounts to a standard SPD.


I have been reading a few Reviews on the Funn Mamba one-sided SPD DH Platform Pedals

I really like the DMR Vault Brendog signature DH Platform Pedals for Bicycle Touring and This is one of the DH Platform Pedals that I have been looking at for about 2 years and I am using the Sun Ringle zuzu DH platform Pedals for Bicycle Touring Trips in Southern California and Arizona with Merrell Moab mid Gore-Tex Boots. And the DMR Vault Brendog signature DH Platform Pedals is 105mm X 115mm and it is $119.99 at Wiggle.com/ and free shipping to Riverside, California USA






This Is the Hiking Boots that I am going to be using Oboz Bridger BDry Hiking Boots is $175.99 US Dollars and The Shimano XM7 Gore-Tex SPD Shoes is $200.00 US Dollars








Hard Soles on the Oboz Bridger BDry Hiking Boots








I am still in the process of Thinking about Funn Mamba one-sided SPD DH Platform Pedals


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

FLAT PEDALS FOR BIKE TOURING AND BIKEPACKING

Flat Pedals for Bike Touring and Bikepacking - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

I am also interested in one-sided flat pedals. Combined with a pretty flexible shoe for easy off-bike use and hike-a-bike, it seems like the best of both worlds, you can clip in when you want the extra efficiency (probably pavement and gravel roads) and pedal on the flat side when you need to step off quick or navigate a tricky sections and need lots of balancing positions. I don't see a downside really, except that the pedals cost and possible weigh a bit more, but the efficiency would be really nice.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Wellgo Wam D10's are great. Wear any shoe anytime. Been running these on two bikes for 8yrs w/o any problems. Unlike others flat side is actually flat.

I hate when people tell you just to go flat or clipless.


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

bamwa said:


> Wellgo Wam D10's are great. Wear any shoe anytime. Been running these on two bikes for 8yrs w/o any problems. Unlike others flat side is actually flat.
> 
> I hate when people tell you just to go flat or clipless.


Me too on people who tell you just go to flat pedals or Shimano SPD Clipless pedal when asking feedback on crank bro's, nukeproof, funn clipless pedals and they tell you to buy Shimano SPD clipless pedals over other makers of clipless and it is the samething when I have talked about DMR Vault DH platform pedals on forums and facebook bicycle touring/bikepacking groups

I have made my Discussion on DH Platform Pedals for Bicycle Touring

I really like the DMR Vault Brendog signature DH Platform Pedals for Bicycle Touring and This is one of the DH Platform Pedals that I have been looking at for about 2 years and I am using the Sun Ringle zuzu DH platform Pedals for Bicycle Touring Trips in Southern California and Arizona with Merrell Moab mid Gore-Tex Boots. And the DMR Vault Brendog signature DH Platform Pedals is 105mm X 115mm
And $119.99+free Shipping from Wiggle(dot)com to Me in Oceanside, CA

One thing about the DMR Vault DH platform Pedals can be rebuilt

Note: I have tried about SPD Clipless Pedals
In the past, Shimano m540, Shimano m545 DH platform SPD Clipless Pedals, And Crank Brothers Clipless DH platform Pedals


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

bamwa said:


> Wellgo Wam D10's are great


I have looked at the 
Wellgo wam D10 clipless/platform pedals before really hard to find?. and I also like the idea of the Funn Mamba one-sided SPD clipless/platform pedals or Funn Mamba two-sided SPD clipless/platform pedals


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

To me the downside is you aren't really flat on both sides nor are you clipless on both sides. When you want to get on the pedal with a clipless shoe then you have to futz around to get in on one side whereas if you want to ride with flat pedal shoes you have the same issue.

If you are going to wear a clipless shoe then I would get a clipless pedal that has clips on both sides.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

For me, it's more about the shoe. I don't like bikepacking with clipless shoes, they don't get along with all terrain well.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

bsieb said:


> For me, it's more about the shoe. I don't like bikepacking with clipless shoes, they don't get along with all terrain well.


I agree with this as well. All my bikes are running flat pedals and none of my shoes are spd compatible. 
I wore clipless for the tour divide and that created one of my biggest issues. Hot spots and shoe becoming too tight as feet naturally swell over the course of the event. I know a few riders who had to drop out due to feet issues (riding clipless) and I heard of others who resorted to cutting their shoes to eliminate pressure points.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

One of the BIG advantages of platform pedals is being able to wear whatever shoes you want and are comfortable and with the doublesided pedals you loose that and to me, those seem like the worst of both worlds and also, there's no reason to get $175 to $200 shoes those seem seriously overbuilt for bikepacking when something cheaper and lighter would be way more comfortable.


----------

